

Nginx 1.2.0 (stable) released - conductor
http://nginx.org/?hn

======
moonboots
In terms of diffs, nginx 1.2.0 adds only a few bugfixes to the 1.1.19 release.
However, this release is significant in that it marks the 1.1.x dev branch to
stable.

The main feature of the 1.1.x branch I've used is http/1.1 reverse proxying.
Previously in 1.0, nginx spoke http/1.0 with reverse proxies. This upgrade
allows nginx to make persistent connections with backend servers instead of
creating new connections whenever it forward requests.

~~~
derefr
Interesting--does the above-mentioned feature mean that nginx can finally be
put in front of a websocket server (e.g., socket.io)?

~~~
moonboots
I'm not sure if understanding HTTP/1.1 is enough to bridge a websocket
connection between client and backend websocket server. However, there is a
3rd party tcp proxy module for nginx that allows proxying websockets:

<https://github.com/yaoweibin/nginx_tcp_proxy_module>

~~~
pornel
WebSockets aren't HTTP — fake header is not enough to fool HTTP-compliant
servers/proxies. You could try HTTPS WebSockets with TLS 1.1 SNI vhosts.

I recommend using Server-Sent Events instead. You get nearly same API for
realtime server->client push, and they're HTTP-compatible:

<http://html5doctor.com/server-sent-events/>
<http://speakerdeck.com/u/pornel/p/server-sent-events>

------
patrickaljord
In case you're wondering like me, SPDY is planed for the next 1.3 version
according to their trac milestone
<http://trac.nginx.org/nginx/milestone/1.3.0>

~~~
mdesantis
as WebSockets too

------
HeroNote
Free Nginx ebook update: <http://www.heronote.com/files/nginx.htm>

~~~
mattparlane
That looks like a really useful resource, but seriously -- EXE or CHM files? I
would have thought that a huge chunk of the people likely to be deploying
nginx would be on either OSX or Linux machines...

~~~
mrweasel
That does seem a bit weird. Anyway the Nginx manual is quite good in it self.
Before setting up our production boxes I read through most of the manual and
so fare I have yet to encounter any issue that I could figure out using just
the manual.

------
AncientPC
Changelog: <http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.2>

Differences between v1.1.19 and v1.2:

    
    
      Changes with nginx 1.2.0                                         23 Apr 2012
    
        *) Bugfix: a segmentation fault might occur in a worker process if the
           "try_files" directive was used; the bug had appeared in 1.1.19.
    
        *) Bugfix: response might be truncated if there were more than IOV_MAX
           buffers used.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the "crop" parameter of the "image_filter" directive.
           Thanks to Maxim Bublis.

------
Jonanin
I thought maybe the "1.2.0" version number meant some new features, but I
checked the CHANGES file and it's just three bugfixes; they just have an odd
version numbering scheme.

~~~
cbsmith
Compared to the 1.0.x branch, there are a lot of new features.

~~~
bostonvaulter2
But unfortunately they are not summarized anywhere.

~~~
njharman
here <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3882617>

